

Facebook's User Growth Continues to Decrease while Google+ Adds 625K Users Daily - meganrosedickey
http://www.launch.is/blog/facebooks-user-growth-continues-to-decrease-while-google-add.html

======
foca
Well the obvious reason is mentioned in the article: most people already do
have a facebook account, while G+ is still new for most of the internet.

If you are likely to be on facebook, you probably already are. I don't think
it's surprising the growth is decreasing.

I would be (pleasantly) surprised if the growth was negative, but that's not
going to happen :P

~~~
nextparadigms
Actually, they _are_ losing users in the countries where they first emerged.
But for now, growth is sustained by late-comers in other countries, much like
it happened to RIM.

[http://www.insidefacebook.com/2011/06/12/facebook-sees-
big-t...](http://www.insidefacebook.com/2011/06/12/facebook-sees-big-traffic-
drops-in-us-and-canada-as-it-nears-700-million-users-worldwide/)

I think when your core users and initial early adopters are leaving your
product/service, you need to start worrying immediately, rather than wait for
that 3-year late "financial impact" to "believe it" that you're in trouble.

